# New MCC404 For Sale



## menteleum

Up for sale is my unused, unscrewed MCC404 McIntosh Car Amplifier.

I purchased this amp to install into my C63 AMG as I figured this would be the last time I would see one of these in new (other) condition. My previous experience with McIntosh car amplifiers has been amazing. The sound out of the McIntosh car amplifiers is on a different level than most others. Sadly, it has has been sitting in my closet because of the optical nature of the stereo system in my Mercedes makes the install a bit more intensive than I previously expected and I would lose the surround sound features.

I opened the box only to confirm the purchase and to admire its beauty for a brief moment. There are probably only a few of these around in this condition. I understand that the "Buy it Now" is high at $2000, but make me an offer on Ebay and we can go from there.

Just search EBAY for MCC404 if you are interested. I cannot post pictures or links here, but you probably wont be buying this amp unless you already know what it looks like anyways.


----------



## probillygun

I think you should keep it. This is really a special amp you will likely regret selling.


----------



## menteleum

You are making me feel guilty :worried: 

Like I am cheating my future self of something special.

I am going to think about it today. I may keep it. I don't need the money, but I would like to get some Shure SE846 headphones and a Concero HP headphone DAC/AMP to listen to HiFi at work. 

In the end I am hedging against an argument when shes what I spent on a pair of earbuds and the amp. You know what. I am taking the listing down. I am my own man and can buy whatever I want!


----------



## Coppertone

Exactly and just realize once you say that to her, I've got extra rooms in my house lol. Jk, you will be just fine. Enjoy that wonderful amp of yours.


----------



## legend94

I see you changed your mind


----------



## Coppertone

I hope that he did as it's a beautiful amp, one of which I would like to own.


----------



## 1998993C2S

Newbee question: Is the model Pioneer PRS A-900 chassis amplifier in the same or similar performance league with the McIntosh car audio model MCC404? Not the same marketing league as the largely historic McIntosh namesake, but rather component build quality, output signal quality metric's. At the end of the day, its voltage amplification after all. 

Cheers, Mike


----------



## jimmys91

That's kinda like saying a Ford Focus and a Audi R8 are both cars and will get you to the same place so they must be the same right. With that said i'm not a huge fan boy of either product but both are good quality amps.


----------



## SkizeR

jimmys91 said:


> That's kinda like saying a Ford Focus and a Audi R8 are both cars and will get you to the same place so they must be the same right. With that said i'm not a huge fan boy of either product but both are good quality amps.


except theres measurable and obvious differences between the actual performance. unlike amps, where theres still plenty of debate with no good comparisons and measured differences.


----------



## legend94

1998993C2S said:


> Newbee question: Is the model Pioneer PRS A-900 chassis amplifier in the same or similar performance league with the McIntosh car audio model MCC404? Not the same marketing league as the largely historic McIntosh namesake, but rather component build quality, output signal quality metric's. At the end of the day, its voltage amplification after all.
> 
> Cheers, Mike


pioneer lacks power guard which to me is the main reason to won mcintosh other than build quality.


----------



## BlackHHR

Dang it bobby, you had me excited until I looked at the date of the OP...


----------



## legend94

BlackHHR said:


> Dang it bobby, you had me excited until I looked at the date of the OP...


maybe he never sold it? 

you don't need it if you are still using the amps in your signature.


----------



## 1998993C2S

*Audi R8 actual ownership and car audio analogy*

Hey jimmys91 - too funny as I actually own a MY14 R8 4.2; that and have you keep up with the Ford Focus model RS developments as of late? Although not sure if N. America gets the goods. The VW GTI, Subi whatever model and the like,, lookout! The Ford Focus RS shown at the March Geneva Salon could be a great daily driver. For now, I'll continue to settle for our soon to be 10yo MY06 VW MkV Jetta GLI as the daily driver beast. 

As for the automotive HiFi signal chain and amplification, it seems Pioneer garners tier one respect for the head end units, ala the P99RS, etc, for passing signal. But further on down the signal supply chain and they don't know jack ****e... I own several of the A-900s (yes the marketing $ level was a stupid ploy) and these are quiet, 110db quiet circuitry executions, of a dual mono design. But why NO respect? Marketing influence getting the best of the day? I dunno. 








jimmys91 said:


> That's kinda like saying a Ford Focus and a Audi R8 are both cars and will get you to the same place so they must be the same right. With that said i'm not a huge fan boy of either product but both are good quality amps.


----------



## eric3514

Nice amp right here! I just saw one in ebay: McIntosh MCC404 4 Channel Car Amplifier | eBay


----------



## 1998993C2S

*"Power Guard" TM for a common Input/output comparator circuit*

Gotta say I'm not totally familiar with the McIntosh Power Guard trade mark but my chicken ****e guess is its some form or another of a input/output comparator circuit. 
Back in the early '70's Crown's DC-300A and DC-150A amplifiers called such a circuit IOC ... Input Output Comparator. Because of inherent and often destructive, threshold rail voltages in higher powered A/B amp designs .... don't most quality amps have such a IOC or "power Guard" implemented? Marketed as such or not? 




legend94 said:


> pioneer lacks power guard which to me is the main reason to won mcintosh other than build quality.


----------

